

37signals Signal vs. Noise (Blog) Redesign - themcgruff
http://37signals.com/svn

======
zengr
This is the best they could come up with? Am I the only one who does not like
this "redesign"?

~~~
jtcchan
I think it looks gorgeous. There's better navigation and better readability.
What don't you like?

------
wlll
Psyche!

